# How much hay for winter



## freedomfrom4 (Jul 27, 2009)

I need to buy hay now for winter but don't know how much to buy. The Jersey calf right now is about 100lbs and only doing milk and some forced grain. He is curious and does try some grass. I was thinking of geting him a friend but need to be able to fed them.
Here are what I have found that isn't $5 for a square bale.
1- oat, alfalfa, and orchard grass in square bales that aren't wrapped very tight for $2 
2- clover and alfalfa - grass hay for $2 in tighter bales. 
3- oat and timothy for $3. 
I don't know what kind is better to buy and how many bales I should buy to take 1 calf through the winter. 
I'm in KY, so some winters are very cold others are mild.
Thanks,
Lori


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Roughly 7% of his body weight per day. Your hay feeding season is 5 months long. Forget about his current body weight and let's assume he's 400 pounds. 7% of 400 pounds is 28 pounds of hay per day. 150 days times 28 pounds is 4200 pounds of hay. So buy five large rounds @ $25 each and your set. Here comes the tricky part, if you don't have a feeding plan a lot of the bought hay will turn to waste...Come up with a system to not waste edible hay. If you end up buying rounds, definately don't feed them out in the weather. If you do 75% will rot before it can be eaten. If squares are needed buy 75 and you'll be set, think bedding too ....Buy extra just in case, it doesn't spoil.....Topside


----------



## ds40 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm thinking you need to adjust that % to between 2 1/2 to 3% of body weight. Will be less if you are feeding grain.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I totally disagree...a 1000 pound steer needs a lot more than 30 pounds of hay per day....Maybe I just don't understand your point....Topside


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

My cow and calf are eating consistently 7% of their body weight and it is still warm out, however I don't feed grain to my calf and only a small amount to the cow at milking time. I would use the 7% as a safe #. Horses on the other hand go less than 7% at least mine do, but they are fairly easy keepers.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Freedom, run with my figures and your calf will thrive....My percentage also includes waste. Re-use any spoiled hay as bedding...A bale a day for most adult cattle...Enjoy your calf...Topside


----------



## ds40 (Feb 11, 2009)

http://msucares.com/livestock/beef/mca_2009.pdf


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I go for heavier bales and prefer alfalfa in the mix. You can supplement their diet with grains if the hay you choose is lacking. Get with a feed guy who can help you know how to do that. Since your calf is smaller, it won't need as much hay as a 400 lb calf - if money is tight. I would like to have 2 bales of hay per day stored for our winters up here - this year I will be lucky to have 1 per day. I do not have to purchase my hay though. Right now, I am feeding 1/3 of a 40 lb bale to 2 4-mo old calves each day. My pasture is shot due to no rain. I assume that in the winter they will eat a lot more. I feed them grain twice a day -not a lot -mostly to keep them friendly. When we renovate our pastures this fall, we are doing alfalfa and probably brome or timothy. I am just starting with cattle so I understand your confusion. 

I agree with topside - watch the waste - it will cost you a bundle!


----------



## ds40 (Feb 11, 2009)

http://www.extension.org/pages/R_ations_Balancing_on_the_Ranch


----------



## freedomfrom4 (Jul 27, 2009)

I know topside has been around for a very long time and I would rather have to much then 2 little so I'm going with his numbers and will probablly get 100 square bales for each calf and yes I will feed grain too. For some reason I think this winter will be bad, so i want to be prepared. And any leftovers I can use as bedding throughout the year.
ds40 your link doesn't work for me. I love any trustworthy reading I can.
Thanks,
Lori


----------



## ds40 (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry. It does not work for me from this page. Click the last link go to search and type ration balancing on the ranch. This page will give you some idea of how much total dry matter a calf will eat and what it must contain in nutrients for your calf. It never hurts to have plenty of feed on hand. You must watch the waste or it will eat up any profit. The standard rule of thumb is that non lactating cattle will eat from 21/2 to 3% of their body weight on an air dry basis which is considered to be 12% moisture. I certainly don't think they will eat 7% for very long and any ag university in the country will back me up on that. Good luck with your calf.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Freedom/ds40, not trying to arm wrestle anyone, but all University type studies are conducted under ideal, if not perfect conditions. They are controlled to the T, using the best possible hay. Even using my best hayfeeding ideas I accumlate hay waste that must be factored into a hay feeding operation.....Bottom line, I always buy as much as I can afford because you never know what next years weather may bring. Freedom, I'm sure you know that hay can be stored and fed for many years, so if you find a good buy, stock up.....Topside


----------



## freedomfrom4 (Jul 27, 2009)

I figure hay is cheapest right now so stock up while the price is down and the snow isn't in the way yet.


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

i get round bales of hay that have been out side right now its not too bad cause its just the top part thats messed up so i pull that down and throw it in there building and they eat the rest and most of the stuff i throw in the building for beding 

but i have 2 big ones (there almost 18month) and 4 other ones that are from jan-march and they go through a round bale in about 2 week and have about 2 acres of pasture they eat also no grain and lots of water 

there all pretty good size and ya they eat alot in the winter cause they wont be able to eat grass just keep the hay in front of them


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Topside, 
Are your figures based upon 7% of body weight for total feed/hay consumption? Or just hay? 
I usually have my hay tested for TDN and protein before figuring a winter amount needed. Then, I crunch numbers and order my bulk feed to match the quality of the hay.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Francismilker, my 7% hay figure includes consumption, waste & damage caused by the cattle, including damage caused by other critters that most of us homesteaders own...ie goats, chickens and youngsters....Keep in mind the hay I'm feeding maybe low quality, thus more waste....Who knows, I always buy enough, March would be a long month if your running out of hay....Topside


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

topside1 said:


> Francismilker, my 7% hay figure includes consumption, waste & damage caused by the cattle, including damage caused by other critters that most of us homesteaders own...ie goats, chickens and youngsters....Keep in mind the hay I'm feeding maybe low quality, thus more waste....Who knows, I always buy enough, *March would be a long month if your running out of hay...*.Topside



A big AMEN to that! I've been sweating in March before. Especially when the Winter rains didn't produce much cold weather forage. I usually try to bale some pretty good quality Bermuda in my figure to get enough forage and I then still try to rustle up some just plain ol' hay for emergencies. Whether I end up putting it out on some rough ground without using a hay manger hoping the animals will scatter it out as fertilizer, or I use in as mulch in the garden, it's good to have extra!


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

o and if you use round bales a round bale feeder is a SMART investment heck even for square bales its smart cause there not kicking it around laying it pooping in it and so on 

i picked one up at an auction for $50 in good shape and not like the tsc ones this one is solid but the tsc ones are not bad if thats all that you can find 

but with it i have saved so much hay cause there not laying in it or using it as a bathroom then when i get a new bale i pick up most of the stuff left from the old bale and throw it on top the new bale (some times it gets wet and the bottom stuff isnt good so that gets left for them to kick around in) 

but even for square bales that will save alot of hay but starting to get worth it since squares are $3 for cheap hay around here some times you find cheaper but its better beding than hay 

since you only have one and i dont know how much money your willing to spend or how long your gonna be raising cows but that $50 i spent on my bale feeder has already saved me time and money from not wasting hay (and remember cleaning where ever the old hay is takes alot of work pitch forking it or time and gas using a loader tractor or skid steer)


----------

